# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  8 июля - Всероссийский день семьи, любви и верности

## kiara

Клуб семейной культуры предлагает отметить этот замечательный праздник!
И не только в стенах самого Клуба, но и за его пределами)
На ближайшей встрече с удовольствием обсудим идеи, предложения и мысли по этому поводу.

----------


## Амина

Ух, класс!!! Я всеми конечностями ЗА!!!

----------

